# My 2 female ratties need a new home - urgent!



## Rossce (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, I brought my ratties 8 weeks ago from PAH. Maisie has one eye and Lily is fine. The are lovely rats but I can't find enough time to tame them. I have tried and the good bits are that they will come out of the cage and are ok ( i have to pick them up though but they are inquisitive). However, I havent spent enough time with them due to new work commitments, so they are still scared a bit. Maisie is a hooded rat and Lily is cream with red eyes. Maisie is more forth-coming but Lily is better at sitting on your shoulder. I want them to go to a good home as I'm worried that I'll never get round to tame them proper and want them to enjoy more human company than I can give them at the mo. They are about 5 months old I guess - when I brought them they said 9 - 12 weeks. Both ratties are in great condition - Maisies only issue is she has one eye but seems to function fine despite this! They have a "rat toilet" where I have managed to train them to go to poo poo which saves cleaning all the bedding out and they wee on the ledge (can be a pain but easy to disinfect and wipe over again saving the bottom bedding needing full replacement)
When I got them PAH said that Maisie and her one eye was OK as she'd been checked over by a vet. I have seen no issues so far but I'm taking them to the vets in 2 days for a check up anyway to make sure they are OK. I will give the cage and all accesories I have with the ratties *FOR FREE * including a spaceball provided you know your rattie stuff and promise to take care of them. These two must go to a loving home hence advertising here. If you are interested in housing my pair then please e-mail me at [email protected]. Pick up only for them. Bedfont Middlesex.


----------

